# Panthers beat Bucs



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess I just had to superstitiously stop making gamethreads to turn this team around.They still managed to piss me off mightily and look terrible.At least we got the running game going.The o line started out looking like crap again,but we finally got rolling.

Can't say this team's a powerhouse really.We've beat two of the worst teams in the NFL in most unimpressive fashion.Could have lost both games and we're still killing ourselves with turnovers.Jake is trying to ****ing kill me I think.I'm going to write a sitcom now and my catchphrase'll be "You're killing me,Jake".


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Why is it so hard to take Jake out and get someone else in there. He's been in the league a long time. He is who he is and won't get any better. Can't do any worse and the coaches are losing the team.


----------

